# Help With Columns + Caps & Bases



## buxtahuda (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi there everyone, I've been looking around and have come to the conclusion that I desperately need some help.  At my home we are getting ready to replace some damaged column bases, and I can not find comparable items anywhere online or by speaking with a couple of vendors.  Which brings me to wonder if they (the caps/bases) are maybe not manufactured but fashioned by someone?







I was hoping someone may be able to tell me exactly what style this would be considered, I thought the column was simply an authentic wood column from Crown Column & Millwork but the measurements do not match.  Also, I assumed the columns were wood due to the wood caps/bases and how they look under the paint; am I correct?






I'll update the post with a picture of the column's bead and cap as well, but for now only have the base pictured.

*EDIT:

And here's one of the damaged bases.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks like a sq of 2x4s on top of a sq of 2x6s with routed edges. If this is a hollow core it may have a post inside, that should be inspected also.


----------



## buxtahuda (Jun 18, 2012)

nealtw said:


> Looks like a sq of 2x4s on top of a sq of 2x6s with routed edges. If this is a hollow core it may have a post inside, that should be inspected also.



Thank you for the reply.  I've updated with a picture of a damaged base, still need to get a picture of the bead and the capital.

How would I go about checking if it is hollow with an internal post?  Just have to take one of them down and have a look?


----------



## nealtw (Jun 18, 2012)

The last photo shows base open on the corners, you could poke around in there with a screw driver. You could knock one side of that out and have a better look at what is happening in there.


----------



## kok328 (Jun 18, 2012)

The last pic looks like it's showing 2 nail heads.  Maybe it's a veneer wrap and nailed at the seam.
For the base repair, you can either rebuild it or if the wood is still good, put some construction adhesive inbetween the blocks of wood and draw them back together with a rachet strap and secure them is a nail.  Sand, prime and paint to finish.


----------



## joecaption (Jun 20, 2012)

Personaly I'd never suggest anyone use wood coloums anymore, there's just to many better options.
There's dozens of companys making vinyl, fiberglass, and composit coloums.
Here's one, http://www.columns.net/round_nontapered_columns.php
I like the fiberglass ones best Once painted you would never know there not wood and hold paint great.
Super simple to install and cut.

I'm not a big fan of the vinyl ones, when they make them there's a seam on both sides that has to be sanded off.


----------



## buxtahuda (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you all very much, I'll pop a side out and have a look.

And yes, if we were going to actually replace the columns I would absolutely go with fiberglass, it's what we mainly deal in at work.  But, why replace something like five columns when you could just replace two bases?

I appreciate the comments, I'll be sure to continue to look and update you all.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 20, 2012)

As these posts are sitting directly on the concrete, rot at the bottom can be expected unless the post inside is treated. You could use a core sample drill to determin if the post is treated.


----------



## buxtahuda (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks, and sorry I haven't updated!

Very busy time of year.  We haven't moved forward into anything just yet, but I promise just as soon as we can I'll update the thread with my findings.

General consensus around town is that they were indeed made by some carpenter or other, so we'll likely just have two new bases made.  But I will still photograph the rest of the columns and will further investigate one of the damaged bases.

Thanks again for the help.  Cheers.

P.s.

If I did obtain a drill and good sample, how would I determine whether it is treated or not?  Certain chemical reaction, or would it just be visually noticeable?


----------



## nealtw (Jun 28, 2012)

Your looking for a little green in the wood if it is treated, but if it isn't treated it will be a little or a lot rotton toward the bottom.


----------

